# 'EDIT IN' Silver Efex Pro 2 serious bug with corrupting  LR hierarchical keywords.



## Braders (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems we have an issue of NIK's doing with the new SEpro2.

Workflow Steps.
RAW import
Develp changes
Keyword it
Edit in..SE2
save

result is the following 
1. the image is stacked with the original
2. new keywords are created in my keyword list.


Here is an explanation that is over my head.
"Thanks Kevin. 

I believe that this problem only affects those who are using Lightroom hierarchical keywords. There are multiple methods of extracting an image or set of images out of LR and handing them to an external editor. Each method handles hierarchical keywords differently. 

There are two XMP containers that Adobe uses to hold keywords dc:subject and lr:hierarchicalSubject. The first dc:subject seems to always be included when LR writes out a file but the it's contents change depending on the output method used. 

The second lr:hierarchicalSubject is output sometimes and not others. This becomes important when you are round tripping an image through an external editor and importing it back into Lightroom. 

I have done some testing and this is what I have seen. If lr:hierarchicalSubject is present then the new image will get exactly the same keywords as the original image. However, if it is missing then the import will use the contents of dc:subject to apply keywords to the image file. This will never match the original hierarchy because the structure has been removed. 

I suspect that the difference between SEP1 and SEP2 is that lr:hierarchicalSubject is no longer being output into the image that is sent to the SEP2 or it is being removed by SEP2 before the image is imported back into Lightroom. I don't have SEP but I ran some tests using Edit in Photoshop and that does include lr:hierarchicalSubject so the new image gets the correct keywords when you import it back into Lightroom.

HDR Efex Pro uses Export instead of Edit in. It appears that the export option "Write keywords as Lightroom Hierarchy" is not set and the Nik supplied Export UI has removed the ability for users to set this and many other useful options from the export dialogue. 

In case anyone is interested here is what is being put into dc:subject. For Export it will get filled with the list of terms that is the same as what shows up when you select "Will Export" of the Keywording panel. Aliases are included and terms flagged as exclude on export are removed. For every other output that I have tested including Edit in Photoshop it contains a list of unique terms of all the LR plain and hierarchical keywords, no aliases but including terms flagged as do not export."


Here is the full link.
http://www.nikforums.com/showthread.php?329-SEfex2-and-LR-keywording-bug.&p=1393&posted=1#post1393


----------

